# Aurora, IL area - Looking for Work



## JCE (Nov 20, 2009)

Live near Fox Valley mall. Would like Aurora, Osewgo, Naperville, Plainfield, but will travel to surrounding areas.

Haven't plowed in a few years, but have 6 yrs. exp. w/ no accidents and no claims.
Will purchase srpeader if needed.

Avail 24/7.

Cell 630-809-6855.


----------



## MyPlowTruck (Nov 25, 2009)

*You*

Did you find anything yet??

Stuart


----------



## JCE (Nov 20, 2009)

Not Yet. It would be nice to get something set up before the first snow though. I like to see what I'm going to plow before it all gets covered so I don't find any snow covered suprises! Got the Gen3 Led light bar installed on the truck yesterday (Really bright), and I'm set to go as soon as the snow flies! How about you? Anything yet?


----------



## MyPlowTruck (Nov 25, 2009)

*plowing*

No ....not yet there is alot of guys plowing this year and for very cheap............lost my big account.............just have a small lot right now ...........and on back up lists right now......maybe something will come up............Stuart


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow. I haven't got anything this year either. Lost all my work to guys using 25 year old trucks bidding at $25-35/hour. I would make more $$$ just staying home at that point.:realmad:


----------



## JCE (Nov 20, 2009)

Thought I'd post a pic of my truck.....


----------



## billzrx7 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ive seen a few random posts on craigslist for your area.. tends to be a tad far south for me but ill keep my ear to the ground. Do you head to hinkley at all?


----------



## JCE (Nov 20, 2009)

Hinckley is quite a haul for me...I might consider if there was enough to keep me busy for enough hours. Still quite a drive though, especially in a snow storm!


----------

